# Tube Screamer TS-9 to TS-808



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone ever come across one of these mods? There are several people doing them now. You can see them on eBay all the time. They are taking the TS-9 and modding it to create the original TS-808 specs. With the originals going in the hundreds of dollars and these around $100.. maybe it's a deal.

There are a few different methods being used. But to get the coveted TS-808 maybe just a dream?


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Anyone ever come across one of these mods? There are several people doing them now. You can see them on eBay all the time. They are taking the TS-9 and modding it to create the original TS-808 specs. With the originals going in the hundreds of dollars and these around $100.. maybe it's a deal.
> 
> There are a few different methods being used. But to get the coveted TS-808 maybe just a dream?



Very easy mod to do on your own. If you can work a soldering iron. I did mine, and it is worth the $20 bucks and time to do. 

CT.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

CocoTone said:


> Very easy mod to do on your own. If you can work a soldering iron. I did mine, and it is worth the $20 bucks and time to do.
> 
> CT.


Forward those details Coco, what do I need to get? I can handle the labour


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

http://www.stinkfoot.se/andreas/diy/mods/ts9.htm

CT.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

http://www.tonepad.com/photoessay.asp?photoEssayID=9&sequenceNo=1

CT.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks man !!


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

wow that site is awsome!


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

To add to this conversation a bit, if you go the "paid" route you get what you pay for. I have a modded pedal from one of the big names (one of the original modders) and the work is impeccable - you can barely tell the new solder joints from the original ones. OTOH, I've seen work from a couple of the lesser known guys, and though they're cheaper, you get big blobs of solder, too much flux, broken/lifted traces, etc.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

you could try to find one of these:

http://www.tonefrenzy.com/store/1_Tokai_MetalDriver_Overdrive.html

http://cgi.ebay.ie/VINTAGE-TOKAI-ME...itemZ7393331070QQcategoryZ22669QQcmdZViewItem

I will never sell mine, bought it new in '86 for $40...I had an original ts-808 and traded it for a bunch of pedals back then because the tokai was all that and more.

I posted a review at HCF....its funny how many players dont know about this pedal 

http://www.harmony-central.com/Effects/Data/Tokai/TMD_1-1.html

its basically a ts-808 tone with the option of a tad more gain and byte.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I have the SD-1 and performed the 808 mods from monte allum and have been very pleased to how the pedal turned out. It's a poor man's 808 as they say but actually I have an older TS9 and the mods to the SD-1 make it sound a whole lot better than the 9. Anyway the sd-1's are cheap on ebay and the mods are inexpensive also, well worth it.


----------

